# My Pictures of cats :)



## Layanna

It is my Veronica – 









My breeder - 









Nostalgie Gloria "Grenka" I'm All Naked


----------



## Layanna

Girl and cat Grusha 









Russicurl's Bear Daughter of Nostalgie


----------



## spacemonkey

Wow  You did those?! 8O 

They're stunning! Sooo gorgeous


----------



## RarePuss

Looks great! did you paint these or photoshop them?


----------



## Layanna

spacemonkey said:


> Wow  You did those?! 8O
> 
> They're stunning! Sooo gorgeous


Thanks.
Yes. It was painted me. I like to draw animals. 8)


----------



## Layanna

RarePuss said:


> Looks great! did you paint these or photoshop them?


I am using a Wacom Intuos 2 tablet and Corel Painter for creating artworks. If I am drawing portrait of a specific animal or person, I am using a photo, if it is made-up character, then I am drawing him from clear ground (I am begin from sketch like artist that works with paper). Sometimes people order me artwork with specific animal, but with special design (for example - my artwork with turtle colored cat). In this case cat was drawn from photo, and all surroundings from my mind.
But more often people want a portrait of their beloved cat, for example for site.


----------



## Ducky

Beautiful work.  
Want to practice with my cat? :wink:


----------



## ForJazz

Wow that is so neat! I will check out that program if I get time soon, which isn't likely but I will hope.  I love American Curls.  How much do you charge for something like that?


----------



## Layanna

ForJazz said:


> Wow that is so neat! I will check out that program if I get time soon, which isn't likely but I will hope.  I love American Curls.  How much do you charge for something like that?


I love American Curls too 








It depends. Every artwork have its particular price which depends on complexity. Actually images are very big. I am drawing them counting on that it must be possible to print poster, calendar or make t-shirt with it. It is very in depth drawing. But when it is told to me that
person wanted simply small image (for ex. on site), then I draw so that artwork look good in small format. In other words without in depth details (Americal Curl was drawn in such manner). So when it is no big image and in depth work - then price lower.


----------



## ForJazz

That makes sense. So for an example, how much would the one of Veronica cost, compared to the one of the American curl? Wow --I think you do such great work. Is this your profession or just a hobby?


----------



## RarePuss

laya, what's a pix size of something like that?


----------



## Layanna

ForJazz said:


> That makes sense. So for an example, how much would the one of Veronica cost, compared to the one of the American curl? Wow --I think you do such great work. Is this your profession or just a hobby?


I think, they cost equally. Neither Veronica's image, nor image Curl (Curliko) - have no photographic similarity. I have spent on them approximately identical time. That is my work and hobby.


----------



## Layanna

RarePuss said:


> laya, what's a pix size of something like that?


What? For example with a tortoise cat - 3700 on 4000. The sphynx on a sphere - has too such size. Curl 800 - 1200. Breeder (Anna) 4200 - 6500


----------



## Carina

Wow....your pics are amazing!!!


----------



## Layanna

Carina said:


> Wow....your pics are amazing!!!


Thanks


----------



## Layanna

Btw, lets talk about ideals  I was asked to draw Sphinx for Canadian Sphinx show award  I had tried to draw ideal (for me) cat, but have no time for this. And now I got occasion.

And so - this is cat of my dream - "turtle" on the white with black nose


----------



## elrick

Great pictures!


----------



## ForJazz

I absolutely love your art -- it's so interesting to see. I wish I knew how you did it. You are very talented!


----------



## Layanna

Thanks  I can show as I it I do. When there will be a free time.


----------



## Layanna




----------



## Layanna




----------



## Layanna




----------



## Layanna




----------



## Layanna




----------



## Layanna




----------



## Layanna




----------



## Layanna




----------



## Jimmyness

Oh my gosh they are absolutely beautiful! :luv 
Do you sell them? I bet people would pay heaps for one of those.


----------



## DesnBaby

Very nice!


----------



## Lisa 216

Wow! Your artwork is beautiful, very impressive.


----------



## Paw Prints

8O Those are amazing!!! I wish I could paint that well. 

Those are truly beautiful


----------



## gizmocat

Painter is an outstanding program that comes bundled with the Wacom tablet (which is essential for a graphic artist.) Your work shows that you have had excellent training. I like the cat portraits.


----------

